

Apps you want but can't find - ryan14

Are there any iPhone/Android apps you want but cannot find because the apps are not made yet?
======
hardik
Just bought an HTC Desire HD and this is what I miss:

1) An app which automatically takes snaps every x minutes. (I think iPhone has
iSpybot which does this)

2) A good app that works as a car-cam (records last x mins. in video)

~~~
goodmachine
What he said

